# Friday weather



## Greg (Mar 3, 2009)

Looking real borderline. Hopefully not another washout.... :roll:


----------



## urban07sti (Mar 3, 2009)

Hopefully not another one....last weekend was enough.  I'll be up @ Flatton (free tickets) and Mt Snow this weekend, hoping for the trees to be in play again....


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Looking real borderline. Hopefully not another washout.... :roll:



I just have this feeling that even if we do get some rain and warm we're not done with the snow yet.  The bright side is we'll get some spring skiing this weekend.  Maps I saw still had some snow to the north.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2009)

urban07sti said:


> Hopefully not another one....last weekend was enough.  I'll be up @ Flatton (free tickets) and Mt Snow this weekend, hoping for the trees to be in play again....



Look for my Ragged TR later.  If you get 6-8 at Stratton since iceup, you're good in the woodz.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2009)

Current forecast is too friggin warm for VT range of 41 to 39, SVT to NVT.  Just pray that the upper els stay below.  I think you need to shoot for resorts with the highest skiing els possible.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2009)

saturday looks awesome for spring skiing, hopefully friday doesn't do too much damage.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> saturday looks awesome for spring skiing, hopefully friday doesn't do too much damage.



I'm not planning on spring skiing anytime soon. I want winter to last forever.  I never tire of it! :flag:

Sign me,
"Delusional in Massachusetts":blink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2009)

looks like good spring skiing in PA this weekend..


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> looks like good spring skiing in PA this weekend..



It's a real tragedy that one to three feet of powder can be entirely trashed in less than a week.  Last week, now this week.  Ullr has kept his end of the deal, now we have to work out a deal with the sun god or the god of orbital angles.

Sign me,
Powder Snob


----------



## gladerider (Mar 3, 2009)

i don't know where to go this saturday. checked the weather today and anywhere below madriver area were rain/freezing rain. don't want to drive too far. gotta pick somewhere in SVT. hope the rain forecast changes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2009)

billski said:


> It's a real tragedy that one to three feet of powder can be entirely trashed in less than a week.  Last week, now this week.  Ullr has kept his end of the deal, now we have to work out a deal with the sun god or the god of orbital angles.
> 
> Sign me,
> Powder Snob



1-3 feet of powder is usually trashed in a few days..so enjoy it while it's around and then wait for the next dump if you are a powder snob....or if you just like to ski like me..then just go everyday..you never know when it could be your last day so just enjoy everyday..and quit being a Powder snob..:-D


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Rain in NE on Friday 3/6?*

Hi.  I was planning to go skiing somewhere in New England on Friday but see rain in the forecast.  Any chance it will be raining closer to sea level but snowing on the mountain?  I am not sure how the weather works but hoping.


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2009)

gladerider said:


> i don't know where to go this saturday. checked the weather today and anywhere below madriver area were rain/freezing rain. don't want to drive too far. gotta pick somewhere in SVT. hope the rain forecast changes.


This one is so marginal, I don't think any one is going to know until you are in it.    Me thinks it's going to depend on how long it actually rains.  The good news is that the groomers will have a full night to work on it, since temps will be back below freezing at night.  Then it warms up during the day.  Another good day for a resort that has good grooming.  Not so much for the woods, though I hope I am wrong.


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 4, 2009)

ugh...seems like the Northeast mid winter conditions season is coming to a crashing halt.  just amazing after how excellent things were just 2 weeks ago....

you might have better luck going far north as you can.  Maybe Sugarloaf Maine or Jaypeak might be impervious to this vile warmup.   Or it might be time to think about going out west...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2009)

Jake123 said:


> Any chance it will be raining closer to sea level but snowing on the mountain? .



No
Yes
Maybe
Possibly


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 4, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> No
> Yes
> Maybe
> Possibly



So what you're saying is that there's definitely a probable chance that there might possibly be some form of precipitation.  Or not.


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> No
> Yes
> Maybe
> Possibly



The Boston TV market would never hire you.  You need to sensationalize it a bit, bringing in the threats of property damage, loss of life and serious bread shortages.8)


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 4, 2009)

billski said:


> I'm not planning on spring skiing anytime soon. I want winter to last forever.  I never tire of it! :flag:



Amen and cheers!:beer::beer:


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 4, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> saturday looks awesome for spring skiing, hopefully friday doesn't do too much damage.



Is it suppossed to rain that hard?  I've only heard showers possible.  I'm a little surprised at some of the reaction to the warm up.  I love snow and mid winter conditions too but I also love soft spring snow particulaly in the bumps.  I am still optimistic that there is more snow to come this year up in the north country and that this is just a break from the action.  The base at my home mountain still looks good and should be able to withstand a thaw.  I'm looking forward to a spring weekend and all the spring activities that go along with it.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 5, 2009)

i learned long ago that if you have plans to go ski, go ski...most times the wx on the mtn is different from the forecasts as they usually state weather in the valleys....we're headed to bromley this weekend, will throw a rain poncho in just in case, but it'll be great spring skiing with some cold PBR's out on the sunny deck afterwards!!


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 5, 2009)

i think some of us aren;t in "spring skiing mindset" yet.   we want winter to continue.

what might be different this weekend from last is that there doesn;t seem to be any sort of refreeze happening right away.  so if you like spring conditions, should be great.  however, for me that usually signals that the end is near....atleast for the east coast season.

i just hope this warmup is just a temporary blip.  got a trip to stowe in a couple of weeks.


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i learned long ago that if you have plans to go ski, go ski...most times the wx on the mtn is different from the forecasts as they usually state weather in the valleys....we're headed to bromley this weekend, will throw a rain poncho in just in case, but it'll be great spring skiing with some cold PBR's out on the sunny deck afterwards!!



+1  If you must listen to a forecast, chose the Recreational or Mountain forecasts. Everything else is valid below 2000 feet.

Then again, that might depress you too 

RECREATIONAL FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
346 AM EST THU MAR 5 2009

.THE HIGHER SUMMITS FORECAST FOR VERMONT AND NORTHERN NEW YORK...

.TODAY...SUNNY IN THE MORNING...THEN BECOMING PARTLY SUNNY. HIGHS IN
THE LOWER 20S. WEST WINDS 10 TO 20 MPH. WIND CHILL VALUES AROUND
ZERO. 
.TONIGHT...CLOUDY WITH SNOW LIKELY UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN SUMMITS
BECOMING OBSCURED IN CLOUDS WITH SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS IN THE
LOWER 20S. TEMPERATURES RISING INTO THE LOWER 30S AFTER MIDNIGHT.
SOUTHWEST WINDS 25 TO 40 MPH...INCREASING TO 35 TO 50 MPH AFTER
MIDNIGHT.
.FRIDAY...CLOUDY. SNOW AND SLEET MIXED WITH RAIN LIKELY IN THE
MORNING... THEN A CHANCE OF RAIN IN THE AFTERNOON. HIGHS IN THE
UPPER 30S. SOUTHWEST WINDS 35


NH Presidentials

*Tonight:*

  Increasingly in the clouds under cloudy skies w/ a chance of snow showers early, becoming likely mixed precipitation late. Wind chills 0-10 below.
  Lows: Rising into low 20s°F
  Wind: WSW 35-50 mph increasing to 45-60 mph w/ higher gusts
*Tomorrow:*

  In the clouds w/ showers of mixed precipitation likely, tapering off to rain showers late. Wind chills 0-10 above.
  Highs: Struggling to around 30°F
  Wind: WSW shifting W 50-65 mph increasing to 70-90 mph w/ higher gusts


----------



## salsgang (Mar 5, 2009)

Its gonna be windy Saturday too. Was thinking of hitting Saddleback Saturday but the 3000ft NOAA forecast winds make me wary of wind holds.

"Very windy, with a west wind 37 to 40 mph decreasing to between 25 and 28 mph."


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 5, 2009)

overnight lows below freezing and daytime temps in the high 30's are okay.

sustained temps overnight in the high 40;s plus rain and fog?  death knell to the 2009 season......hopefully just a temporary thing....i want to be optimistic and say this is just the bottom of the 6th inning and not the bottom of the 8th....


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 5, 2009)

tekweezle said:


> overnight lows below freezing and daytime temps in the high 30's are okay.
> 
> sustained temps overnight in the high 40;s plus rain and fog?  death knell to the 2009 season......hopefully just a temporary thing....i want to be optimistic and say this is just the bottom of the 6th inning and not the bottom of the 8th....



I think your analogy of the 6th inning is correct.  Maybe better would be the 7th inning stretch.  I'm optimistic that after this week of thaw we probably have 3 more weeks of colder and some snow particularly in Northern New England.  Bases where there is snowmaking should survive this pretty well.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2009)

man this sucks.  my three day 'vacation' to northern VT that I've been eagerly awaiting all season and I get this crap with no ability to reschedule.  

oh well, make the best of it


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 5, 2009)

Maybe the Okemoguls will be nice and spring like on Saturday.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 5, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> man this sucks.  my three day 'vacation' to northern VT that I've been eagerly awaiting all season and I get this crap with no ability to reschedule.
> 
> oh well, make the best of it



Yup, me too.
My wife and I usually take a week off in early March since most years the snow is best about now. This year because of our work schedules we can only get away two days, this Monday and Tuesday. Our place is at Mt Snow. Niar and 50 degree weather is in the forecast for 3 out of our 4 days off. We've been waiting for this all year. A few weeks ago it looked like it'd be perfect the first week of March. We'll just have to make the best of it. Skiing mash potatoes in the rain still beats work.


----------



## tipsdown (Mar 5, 2009)

salsgang said:


> Its gonna be windy Saturday too. Was thinking of hitting Saddleback Saturday but the 3000ft NOAA forecast winds make me wary of wind holds.
> 
> "Very windy, with a west wind 37 to 40 mph decreasing to between 25 and 28 mph."



I's thinking a Kennebego wind hold until about 11 am.  Decreasing wind to 25 and they'll open er up.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, this thaw isn't good, but the daytime highs at places like Stowe, Cannon, Wildcat, and Sugarloaf are only like 40. This isn't nearly as bad as some of the other thaws that have happened. Plus, enjoy the soft snow and it's only early march, there will be more snowstorms.


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 5, 2009)

don;t get scared off by the weather and any doom and gloom on this thread.  the skiing will probably be great overall this weekend, minus the NCP of course.  hopefully, it won;t linger on too much.   

it;s going to be warmer with a healthy helping of some mashed potatoes and crud.  Wax those skis and take the softer, wider skis to the mountain this time.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like a mix in the forecast for the Mad River Valley.  Keeping my fingers crossed for minimal wet stuff and soft snow conditions.  Expected to be sunny on Saturday.  As many others have pointed out you just have to go and make the best of it.


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 5, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i learned long ago that if you have plans to go ski, go ski...most times the wx on the mtn is different from the forecasts as they usually state weather in the valleys....we're headed to bromley this weekend, will throw a rain poncho in just in case, but it'll be great spring skiing with some cold PBR's out on the sunny deck afterwards!!



good philosophy.  i've been stressing all week given the planned trip up north.  time to chill out and just ski whatever comes...


----------



## abc (Mar 5, 2009)

Warm after rain isn't really so bad. Especially the forecast of rain is a relatively small "possibility". It may rain, or it may NOT even rain! Even if it does, it'll just be warm spring'ish condition on Saturday. HOPEFULLY! 

Anyway, that's what I'm planning on. But I would really appreciate if any Hunter local could post tomorrow if it actually rains at all. If it rains, a lot or just a little... Anyone?


----------



## salsgang (Mar 6, 2009)

tipsdown said:


> I's thinking a Kennebego wind hold until about 11 am.  Decreasing wind to 25 and they'll open er up.



Mt. Washington forecast winds are to die down pretty quickly after being strong overnight... so good sign but no Guarantee. Snowing pretty hard up there this morning... Calling for 2-4"... spotty mixed this afternoon and maybe a upslope fresh tonight??? I think we are going to go4it and see what happens at Saddleback Saturday.

"CONDITIONS BECOME
BRIEFLY FAVORABLE FOR UPSLOPE SNOW SHOWERS BETWEEN MIDNIGHT AND
700 AM. A WEAK SHORTWAVE AND A 35 KT FLOW AT 925 MB SHOULD CAUSE
WEST FACING SLOPES TO SEE UPSLOPING...WITH AROUND AN INCH
EXPECTED...LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE. THIS SHOULD BE
CONFINED TO THE USUAL UPSLOPE REGIONS...WITH LITTLE SNOW
ACCUMULATION IN THE VALLEYS.

NOTED 06Z NAM IS STRONGER WITH A SHORTWAVE CROSSING. SO FAR IT IS
ALONE...BUT IF THIS TREND CONTINUES...MAY SEE MORE SIGNIFICANT
(BUT STILL BRIEF) UPSLOPING EVENT. WANT TO SEE ONE MORE RUN BEFORE
BITING ON THIS.


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 6, 2009)

Any chance for soft bumps on Saturday or Sunday up North? Supposed to be somewhat warm...


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 6, 2009)

a 100% chance of soft bumps and slush conditions this weekend.


----------



## KingM (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't know what tomorrow will bring, but it was nice, soft spring conditions today up at the Bush. 100% coverage with only a very few trails looking sketchy. With the weather supposed to turn cold again after the weekend, I figure we only need one more snow event to guarantee us good skiing through the end of the month.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 6, 2009)

tekweezle said:


> a 100% chance of soft bumps and slush conditions this weekend.



hell yeah..gonna be almost 70 degrees in PA..


----------



## Glenn (Mar 6, 2009)

Turned out to be an OK day in southern VT today (didn't ski). I guess the rain held off this AM. It was warmer out, but not disgustingly so.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Turned out to be an OK day in southern VT today (didn't ski). I guess the rain held off this AM. It was warmer out, but not disgustingly so.



Yup, nothing but a couple of drops of "immature snow" between 9 and 10AM.  The overcast sky kept the snow soft but most definately NOT a classic spring mashed potatoes situation.  Decent winds here no in So VT as of 10:30PM - should help set things up tonight in preparation for what should be a great day of spring skiing/riding tommorrow! - DON'T forget the sunscreen tommorrow!


----------



## arik (Mar 6, 2009)

*it didnt rain*

Not a drop in Burlinton today, even a little sun.


----------

